# Bolens BL100 weed eater wont start



## atipikal

I have a Bolens BL100 gas trimmer and it wont start. I've tried new fuel and spark plug still wont start. Is there anything else I can do before I have to break down and take it to a repair shop.


----------



## Munkey

Check for a spark and it fuel's getting through the line to the carb ok. If there's a spark and fuel in the line, then you've probably got a gummed up carb if the trimmer's sat there for some time. If you aren't sure what to do with the carb, its best to take it to a shop.


----------



## james ellison

atipikal said:


> I have a Bolens BL100 gas trimmer and it wont start. I've tried new fuel and spark plug still wont start. Is there anything else I can do before I have to break down and take it to a repair shop.


Ihave the same weedeater with spark,do i need a new coil


----------



## justin3

james ellison said:


> Ihave the same weedeater with spark,do i need a new coil


Dissconnect the kill wire from the coil, check the air gap in between the flywheel and coil,it should be .010"-.014" and make sure the flywheel magnet has enough magnetism to hold a good size screwdriver to it. If you still do not get spark then your coil is probably dead.


----------



## dj722000

Is your plug fouling. If your plug is bone dry when you check it then you have a gummed carburator and no gas is getting to the cylinder. If you have a wet plug when you check it then I would look at buying a new coil. Also is your plug gapped properly? That can make a pretty big difference.


----------



## hankster

How is the compression? Pull off the muffler and look for scoring. This is a MTD/Ryobi design unit.


----------

